# car still wont start



## mikey1000rr (Nov 30, 2005)

like it states I have read all the other post.I CHECKED THE DIST,BUT NO OIL AND THE PROBLEM IS THAT IM NOT GETTING ANY SPARK ANY CLUES.THANKS MIKE


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Has the car had a full tune up? Hows the condition of the battery?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

It could still be a bad distributor, distributor cap and rotor, ignition coil, or ignition power transistor.

Do a spark test from the ignition coil high voltage cable while cranking the engine.


----------



## mikey1000rr (Nov 30, 2005)

yes i tried the cable from the coil and no spark what does that mean


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

mikey1000rr said:


> yes i tried the cable from the coil and no spark what does that mean


Replace the ignition coils, cap, distributor, spark plus, wires


----------



## wm_sorg (Jan 21, 2006)

*No spark either please help!*

Hey guys I am new to the forum. My 1994 altima died in the driveway. The car was sputtering and stilling at the end of the driveway. I thought it was the fuel system at first. After I limped it back it died hard. I checked the fuel pump this morning and it appear to be priming.

I checked for spark and there is none (even from the coil.) I checked the coil for voltage and it is getting over 12. The car did not store any codes that I can detect and the check engine light did not come on when the car was misbehaving.

It is a bad coil or do I have a bad crank or cam position sensor? What are other common failure points that would cause this? I am unfamiliar with Nissans so please forgive my ignorance.

Regards,
BILL


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the codes after it doesn't start but don't turn the ignition key to off or else it will erase the temporary code(s) that may occur.
To check the coil measure between the two terminals with an Ohmmeter. It should read ~ 1 Ohm if it doesn't then it is bad.

Troy


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

If the coil checks OK then it could be a bad power transistor or that the camshaft sensor inside the distributor has gone entirely bad. But check the 4-wire signals on the camshaft sensor harness alongside the distributor to be certain.


----------



## wm_sorg (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. The distributor seal went and bathed the camshaft sensor inside in oil. Tried to clean with electrical contact cleaner and did not work. Ended up getting a new distributor and it fired right up.


----------

